# Gross Things We Love to (ugh!) Eat!



## dougiezerts (Oct 16, 2006)

Raw fish! Eggs from fish! Smelly cheese! Steak Tartar (raw steak)!
What things do you like to eat that others might consider gross?
I love sushi, and I do eat stinky cheese, on occasion. And I've tried caviair (the cheap kind), and quite like it.


----------



## cubangirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Caviar!! Disgusting when you think about it but boy is it good...


----------



## greenawalt87 (Jul 26, 2004)

Stuffed pig stomach Haggas, liver pudding, any kind of liver


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Love all of the above and don't think there's anything disgusting about them (except for the smells while cleaning and cooking the Haggis!).


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I love haggis. It always amazes me that other nations think it so bad. If it is made by a good butcher (mine is brilliant, and makes his own to his own family recipe), cooked properly and served properly, it is extremely tasty. it shouldn't smell 'wild' whilst cooking...... The stuff available in the USA is made usually without the lights (due to US food laws), so it ain't 'real' haggis!:lips: 

The best commercially available haggis is made by McSween's - an Edinburgh company. They do have some tinned stuff for export, I believe.

I also love calves liver - but not pig's liver. Hate kidneys - although my husband adores them as a breakfast dish!


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

One of my dad's cousins waxes nostalgic about the days when he used to eat "lamb's fry", which is basically skinned, fried testicles. (Three words that, used in close combination like that, may make male readers of this posting wince and cross their legs)

One of my guilty pleasures used to be calves' sweetbreads (pancreas/thymus glands), but I haven't had them for 20 years - I don't even know if butchers still sell them.

I love it, but a dispassionate view of Stilton cheese - soured milk with the protein strained out of it, left to stand in blocks until the inside grows mouldy - is pretty disgusting.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I love Stilton, but I also love a couple of Scottish blue cheeses, Dunsyre and Lanarkshire Blue... At the moment, my favourite stinky British style cheese at the mo is Stinking Bishop - but it costs a fortune nowadays - I blame the fact that it was the cheese of choice in the last Wallace and Gromit cartoon movie!


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

Tripe in menudo

I also eat some bizarre combinations sometimes like peanut butter and bologna on toast or fried bologna. I also have eaten some rather awful seeming "white trash survival guide" dishes like spam burgers, and "cupboard gumbo" which is nothing like gumbo unless you happen to have file' or okra in your cupboard which I never do.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

GAGGGG
I'd forgotten about tripe!


----------



## jerryg (Feb 14, 2007)

Nothing weird about that... Love fried bologna on toast with tons of mayo... :bounce:

I spent 10 years in the US Navy during the Viet Nam war and covered most of the Western Pacific during that time and have eaten some *interesting* things. Raw fish eggs (straight from the egg sack), raw jellyfish, dried squid, raw octopus, whale (quite tasty), and of course all the interesting raw fish during my stay in Japan.


----------



## cookingwithfat (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't care what Charlie Trotter says, I love to eat Foie Gras.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Was skin diving in Puget Sound some years ago with a neighbor. We climbed up on a big rock and saw a whole lot of sea urchins. He pried a couple off the rock, pulled out his diving knife and cut the top off them. With the point of the knife he dug out the pink (as I remember) material and, at his urging, we ate it.

It was very good, tasting of seawater and - I don't even remember, not fishy at all - and I asked what that was.

He said oh, it's the testes of the sea urchin. 

Well, it _was_ good, and we had a few more for the road. Haven't had any since: they're not available much around Chicago.

Mike


----------



## panonthefire (Jan 15, 2007)

:lol: :lips: KRAFT DINNER!!!!!!


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Agreed with mredikop...tripe in menudo.

Also, the green shiz inside of a lobster--what is that stuff anyway? the pooh? Try it with fresh sourdough.

I ate some knockwurst once and it smelled EXACTLY like catfood before cooking...but D*MN it was really yummy!

Steamed tripe and chickens feet during dim sum.

And once, my dad bbq'd/grilled pig intestine--4 inch whole tube pieces thrown into tortillas (not real chitlins, but that is what he called it). It ALSO smelled crappy but the flavor was surprisingly good. 

And of course fruits and vegetables! (just kidding):lol:


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Nathan's hot dogs. :smoking:


----------



## samvt (Feb 6, 2007)

Boudin!!!:lips: And what happened to Head Cheese? Where did it go? Is it now illegal or something?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

At dim sum, chicken feet. 

In Pho, tendon, tripe.


----------



## cookingwithfat (Feb 12, 2007)

Mary Kitchen canned Roast Beef Hash with four slices of american cheese and a splash of soy sauce.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

that would be the tamale. it's the liver, and it's quite the delicacy depending on who you talk to.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Man, not in Wisconsin! We have enough Germans and other Europeans who eat it (suelze, souse, head cheese). For some unaccountable reason I loved it as a child, begged my mom to buy it. Now I just don't think of buying it.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, Les (my SO) says my pineapple, mayo or banana, mayo sandwiches are gross. I've also eaten fried catfish eggs as a child and they were good! I'll try almost anything so I'm sure I've eaten quite a few things other people would think are gross.


----------



## tombrooklyn (Feb 19, 2003)

Anchovies......hmmm good.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

My wife loves her Icelandic hardfiskur with butter (dehydrated fish filets, usually cod or halibut), and gets mad when I call it fish jerky.

I don't love it, though- I have a policy against any food I have to fight the cat for.


----------



## pupon (Feb 23, 2007)

gotta go with chicken's feet. Just thinking of those guys stepping in their own crap makes me never want to eat them again, but in the heat of the moment...i cave in.


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Jacaranda, your hubby should come here in May, we actually have a Testicle Festival!!! It's a big deal here and it's really alot of fun although I still (being a transplant to this area) find it alittle strange, lol. 

I don't know where you live but if you find a greek restuarant, they can tell you where to find sweetbreads....there use to be a Greek restuarant in St. Louis that made the best! They were breaded, lots of garlic, butter and lemon, and lit brandy....I can still taste them in my dreams, lol.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Heck, you could all dress up, hire a dance band and make it a "Balls' Ball." :bounce:


----------



## dinengurth (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL if that's as bad as ya'll get, ya'll might be "intrigued" to see what we cook in our cast iron down here in south louisiana


----------



## akila001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, but not that gross compared to brain and veal liver.


----------



## akila001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Boudin is so so good, even though it is made out of pig's blood :suprise:


----------



## dinengurth (Dec 16, 2006)

Not all boudin has pig blood in it. As far as brain and veal liver, we do eat calf liver, brain i've never had. What we eat isn't gross at all, it's really good, just some people, including my instructors, don't always see themselves tasting pig tails, stuffed ponce/chaudin, calf heart/kidney/liver/tripe, hocks, neckbone, turkey/chicken necks, chitterlings, gizzards, chicken feet and other stuff like that.


----------



## dinengurth (Dec 16, 2006)

Just like sucking the head on a crawfish MMMM MMMM tis the season too


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

.... 

I totally forgot about the fact they hold a crawfish festival around my area.

mmmmm I can just see the palletes of crawfish now...:smoking:


----------



## tombrooklyn (Feb 19, 2003)

From a local Chinese Restaurant Menu...

Stir Fried Jelly Fish and Pork Kidney....... A Double Header...LoL. 

You can also order Pork Intestines with Salted Cabbage or Ginger and Scallion, or Goose Intestines with Baby Chives. Yummy!


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

At a nearby supermarket called 99 Ranch, you can buy pork uterus by the pound. Never tried, never will.


----------



## mizshelli (Feb 28, 2007)

Peanut butter and dill pickle sandwiches.......:look: ......heh


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Couldn't resist replying to this thread, brings up great memories. Courtesy of my Navy days, I have had sushi, caviar (from many fish sources), haggis (well made, it is excellent), snapping turtle, water moccasin, rattlesnake, fried chicken feet, spiced duck tongues, deep fried locusts, frog legs, snails, 'popcorn' (fried maggots - no, they were better than you think), sweetbreads, crawfish, foie gras, fermented shark (that was gross), and smoked sheep's head. Would like to try batter fried tarantula, but have to go to Viet Nam for that. Amusingly, I don't consider any of these really 'gross', but have 'issues' with 'lamb fries', tripe, internal organs, Liver (save foie gras), and any brains...

(BTW, there is a cookbook: "Unmentionable Cuisines", that lists 'unusual' foods from around the globe - a good read. Lists brains and lungs along with snails and frog legs??)  Cheers!!


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

spiced duck tongues
Ducks have tongues? Sounds like something I should know but it's never come up...

Icelandic hakarl. Basically they catch a basking shark, dress it minimally, and then bury it for a while. After a few months they dig it up, cut it into strips, and hang it until even the seagulls won't touch it. Then they put it in a jar and tell tourists (and sailors, evidently) it's a delicacy there.


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello bluedogz -
When I worked/lived in Iceland, the natives made no claims that fermented shark was a 'delicacy', but proudly promoted it as a protein source from their descendants - the Vikings who settled Iceland. I saw very few people from any culture in Iceland sampling it other than as a very small appetizer (a three-eighths inch cube), and usually with one or more shots of 'Black Death'! 

Yes, ducks have tongues. I ordered them as an appetizer in a restaurant in Hong Kong, thinking I'd get at most a dozen - and they brought me three dozen! The novelty wore off after the sixth one...


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Rollmops :bounce:


----------



## jbone (Mar 25, 2007)

Not only do people think it's gross but it's my favorite food on the planet: Menudo. Yea baby, there is nothing like a big bowl on a Sunday morning in front of the TV watching football. Ahhhh, life is good.

I also like tripas, which I believe is the cow intestines but some say it's the milk duct from the cow, not sure don't really care cuz when they're fried up it's heaven on earth.

Yes, I'm mexican. 



Jason


----------



## dessert diva (Mar 30, 2007)

A big ol' whopping spoonful of...........

Crisco[emoji]174[/emoji].

Dipped in hot fudge and rolled in salted peanuts.

Yes, I am from Northern CA originaly and this was a BIG thing when I was a kid. Havent had this in FOREVER, but boy was it yummy when I was brave enought to eat without consiquences...LOL :lol:


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

All I can say is that I am so glad I already ate...:lol:


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Decomposing shark really sounds disgusting!


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Processed chees products - - you know, the individual slices that are wrapped in celephane passed off as American Cheese or Swiss Cheese. Eughh - gross.


----------

